# localhost.localdomain beheben - Mails senden



## Hacxo (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe HowToForge Community,

von einem Bekannten wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Header in meinen versendten Mails localhost.localdomain aufweist... nun weiß ich nicht, wie ich das rauskriege. Jemand eine Idee?
Meine Vermutung ist in Postfix in main.cf oder master.cf, aber was genau muss ich da ändern?
hostname -f und hostname spucken beide richtige Namen raus. :/

Hier mal der Header (zensiert)

```
Received: from server1.example.com (server1.example.com [IP ADRESS])
    (using TLSv1.2 with cipher ECDHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384 (256/256 bits))
    (No client certificate requested)
    by server1.example.com (Postfix) with ESMTPS id 8182E33100D
    for <name@example.com>; Thu, 15 Jun 2017 20:56:30 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from localhost (localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1])
    by server1.example.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 31782A8005B
    for <name@example.com>; Thu, 15 Jun 2017 20:56:30 +0200 (CEST)
X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at server1.example.com
Received: from server1.example.com ([127.0.0.1])
    by localhost (server1.example.com [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
    with ESMTP id TsEHlEll8I15 for <name@example.com>;
    Thu, 15 Jun 2017 20:56:30 +0200 (CEST)
Received: by server1.example.com (Postfix, from userid 5005)
    id EE14CA81445; Thu, 15 Jun 2017 20:56:29 +0200 (CEST)
```
Einerseits sollte bei dem von zweiten Received kein Localhost (127.0.0.1) stehen... außerdem das erste Recieved ist auch mehr als nur falsch eingestellt vermute ich mal. Habe das perfekt Setup für Debian genutzt.  (diese Mail wurde versendet von einem Server mit dem perfect Setup).

Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand einen Anstoß geben könnte. Google gibt nicht direkt eine Lösung bzw. das was ich finde (wie das mit dem hostname überprüfen) funktioniert nicht.

Viele Grüße
Hacxo


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2017)

Die header sind absolut in Ordnung so wie sie sind. Da muss localhost.localdomain oder localhost stehen.

Zum server1.example.com, steht das da wirklich oder steht da deine domain. Wenn da wirklich
server1.example.com steht dann mussst Du es in /etc/hostname, /etc/mailname, /etc/hosts anpassen und dann einmal den server neu starten.


----------



## Hacxo (19. Juni 2017)

@Till vielen Dank für die Info  Hat mich nur extremst gewundert (bin nicht soo sehr in dem Mail-Server Territorium unterwegs und war froh, dass es mit diesen Tutorials einfach geklappt hat).

PS: Gute Arbeit macht ihr hier


----------

